# Hitachi 12" miter saw won't stop-elec. brake?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Asked Hitachi!
http://www.justanswer.com/sip/Hitac...Y7a3FRVisrilSm7kv3T97nMVmO5odn6xoCKVgQAvD_BwE


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Check with Hitachi, but I think you will find the "brake" is actually a half wave rectifier that has malfunctioned and needs replacing. When the motor is energized it operates as a motor, but when you release the power, the rectifier turns the motor into a DC generator operating in reverse until the energy is expended and the blade comes to a stop.


----------



## jellisam (Jan 16, 2018)

chandler48 said:


> Check with Hitachi, but I think you will find the "brake" is actually a half wave rectifier that has malfunctioned and needs replacing. When the motor is energized it operates as a motor, but when you release the power, the rectifier turns the motor into a DC generator operating in reverse until the energy is expended and the blade comes to a stop.


 
Thank you for the advise. I kind of figured that. I'll check with Hitachi.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Several years back miter saws didn't have a brake on them, if you can't fix it, just use it as it is, just be careful.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm just throwing this out there, it may or may not be of any help........I know when the electric brake isn't working on my mitre saw it's usually because the blade is not tightened all the way down. I mean, it's only a tad bit loose and the brake quits working. Tightening the blade rectifies the problem. Might not be the case with your Hitachi, but, sometimes it's the little things that we overlook.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Gymschu said:


> I'm just throwing this out there, it may or may not be of any help........I know when the electric brake isn't working on my mitre saw it's usually because the blade is not tightened all the way down. I mean, it's only a tad bit loose and the brake quits working. *Tightening the blade rectifies the problem.* Might not be the case with your Hitachi, but, sometimes it's the little things that we overlook.


So it's both a blade and a rectifier. Cool. :devil3:


----------



## MikeyJ (Dec 3, 2020)

joecaption said:


> Asked Hitachi!
> http://www.justanswer.com/sip/Hitachi/projector?r=ppc|ga|1|HI - TV - Search|Hitachi&JPKW=hitachi issues&JPDC=S&JPST=&JPAD=220662764051&JPMT=b&JPNW=g&JPAF=txt&JPCD=20161221&JPRC=1&JPOP=ETA_V2&mkwid=sqTHWlrPJ_dc&pcrid=220662764051&pkw=hitachi issues&pmt=b&plc=&cmpid=927157589&agid=44753550125&fiid=&tgtid=kwd-489621938312&ntw=g&dvc=c&gclid=CjwKCAiA4vbSBRBNEiwAMorER8PUzY463Bs1bsvn_kh6R_Y7a3FRVisrilSm7kv3T97nMVmO5odn6xoCKVgQAvD_BwE


That link is not Hitachi........It's a pay per question site.


----------

